# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  اجرای دوباره برنامه با بستن آن...pdf

## MFiRE

یه مقاله ی 7 - 8 صحفه ای نوشتم که در مورد محافظت از پروسه هاست !
بخش اول مقاله برای برنامه های امنیتی و ضد امنیتی مناسبه و به شما می گه که چه کاری انجام بدید تا پروسه ی شما با end-process کردن ، دوباره اجرا بشه.

وبلاگ من ، منبع :



> *mfire.wordpress.com*

----------


## Dania_SHl

با سلام
یه راه دیگشم  چنتا برنامه با یک هدفه که البته هم دیگرو ایجاد کنند و ران کنند
البته شرمنده راه جدیدی نیست خیلی از ویروس ها همین طوری هستند از نوع دیوانه وارش.

----------


## eiman_ghasemy

> یه مقاله ی 7 - 8 صحفه ای نوشتم که در مورد محافظت از پروسه هاست !
> بخش اول مقاله برای برنامه های امنیتی و ضد امنیتی مناسبه و به شما می گه که چه کاری انجام بدید تا پروسه ی شما با end-process کردن ، دوباره اجرا بشه.
> 
> من این موضوع رو توی این انجمن مطرح کردم که با کمک شما دوستان مقاله رو کاملتر کنم و اشکالایی که داره رو برطرف کنم.
> 
> یه نظری هم در موردش بدید بد نیست.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون از مقالتون
ميشه منبع تون را معرفي كنيد ؟

باتشكر

----------


## MFiRE

منبعی نداره !

----------


## mohammad-alone

آقا دستتون نردد منبعشو معرفی میکردی بهتر بود

----------

